# NEWBIE Thoughts on showing my girl



## FridaVon97 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hello all! 
I am brand new to the world of showing but would like to start with my girl in AKC shows. I was hoping to get a general opinion of her as well as any
























tips for someone just getting started. She is about 7 months old.
Apologies in advance for the terrible photos (tips for stacking properly much appreciated too 😅)


----------



## FridaVon97 (Mar 20, 2021)

She is West German Show Line btw


----------



## FridaVon97 (Mar 20, 2021)

Pedigree: Litter from Action Vom Haus Godwin and Israel vom Demina Hof


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should join this page








SV Conformation Show Ring Training | Facebook


This group's purpose is to allow persons interested in SV Conformation Showing for German Shepherds to discuss methods and techniques for ring training. Anyone looking to meet for ring training can...




www.facebook.com





You can make contact with show people for the SV show ring. GSDCA and USCA have shows.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Do an online search for your nearest AKC dog club. A lot of time they have conformation classes for beginners.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, look for conformation classes in your area. All the classes I’ve ever been to for handling are drop in classes. The one Nora has gone to just costs $10 for about 45 minutes. That’s pretty standard around here.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

First, this isn't personal, just from experience and knowing what gets placed up in the AKC Show Rings. European lines tend to not get placed as well as the American lines, although some breeders are beginning to mix in some West German Show Lines. 

What I see from your pictures, is that she is very lacking in bone substance, and also very upright in the pasterns. She does have a lot of angulation in her rear legs. I'd encourage you to practice stacking and gaiting/handling with her, so you can gain experience. Go to some shows, watch what the judges are looking for, and watch the handling. Then, if you want to get into showing, I'd look for your next pup, out of titled and officially health tested parents, that are a better fit for the venue you want to venture into the ring with. Obviously, nothing is a guarantee, but starting with a pup with a solid pedigree and health clearances is a much better option. Good Luck!!


----------

